# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Where to get red eyed tree frogs

## redeyedboy25

I want to get two Red eyed tree frogs for a cheap price but heathly can anyone help me??  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

I think healthy is better than cheap. I'd go with Michael Novy at Rainforest Junky&#039;s - Home .  They'll arrive healthy and you wont be back here on frog forum asking how to help a sick frog.  Only buy captive bred from a breeder that is trustworthy. Even other breeders will mention they got they're frogs from Novy. Spend a little extra now for the shipping and you wont have problems down the road. Sorry if I sound like an add but the regulars here on the forum see it all too often when people buy there frogs get them home, they wont eat, they'll have injuries, some infection or bacterial problem and then instead of enjoying it they have to worry about keeping it alive. Or they were told it was captive bred but there are obvious signs it was wild caught. Start with a healthy frog even if you have to pay a little more.

----------


## bshmerlie

Sorry it's www.rainforestjunkys.com 

I was typing on my cell phone I don't know how it came out that way.

----------


## redeyedboy25

Thanks I will look up that website  :Big Grin:  thanks for the help

----------


## redeyedboy25

by the does rainforest junkys let you pick male or female or do have to make a request I was kinda wanting :Frog Smile:  a female because they dont croak

----------


## bshmerlie

Red Eyes don't croak that much unless they're in a rain chamber.  You could have them in your bedroom and they won't keep you up at night.  It's a random, occasional chirp...not a constant noise. I'm not sure if Mike lets you pick.  They have to be a certain size to tell what they are but maybe he has some sexed.  Ask him.

----------


## redeyedboy25

thanks I will ask him now just have to setup the tank :Big Grin:

----------

